# RADON ZR Race 29er 9.0 SL



## dinderedenn (23. Juli 2012)

löllöllöll


----------



## 2takter200 (25. Juli 2012)

hallo,

ich habe dieses bike vor 3 monaten zugelegt, und bin ca. 800 km mit dem bike bereits gefahren.
und bis dato kann ich mich nicht über dieses bike beklagen.
was ich nachgestellt habe ist die schaltung, und alle schrauben mit einem drehmoment schlüssel nachgezogen.
die reifen die auf dem bike verbaut sind könnten etwas schmaler ausfallen. von der bremswirkung her reichen die scheibenbremsen alle mal aus. 
der sattel der auf dem bike verbaut ist habe ich durch einen anderen ausgewechselt. die griffe haben schon deutliche abnutzung spuren.
diese werde ich in kürze tauschen.
der rahmen ist sehr steiff verbaut.
die federgabel ist sehr ansprechend, und super leicht.
soweit zum stand des bikes.

bei diesen komponenten und diesen preis muss man sich ein zweites in dieser preisklasse ersteinmal suchen.

gruß 2takter200





dinderedenn schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wer hat dieses Fahrrad und kann darüber berichten?
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-9-0-SL_id_18402_.htm
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

